# not sure if my dog would look funny?



## Knwilliams (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a 1 year old Yorkie miniature pinscher mix.. She has medium length hair. Its not as long as a pure bred yorkie, but definitely longer than a min pins hair, and isnt as silky a yorkie, it has a wiry-feel to it. She seems to get very hot in the heat. I was considering getting her clipped, but some people told me she doesn't need to be clipped, that dogs hair can actually help as cooling factor too... I still think she's too hot, but I didn't know if she would look funny or not. 

I have attached 2 pictures of her.. Its funny, alot of people think she's the same breed as todo from wizard of oz lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is adorable!!!  I am having sort of the same issue myself with my Eddee. He is a Schnauzer/Possible Cairn Terrier ( like Toto ) mix. He should really be stripped and not clipped. I do my own grooming ... so I am going to attempt it.

If I had your little pup ... I would not clip her. I would have the groomer decide what type of hair she has for sure. She may also need stripped depending on her hair type and mix? I would just want a basic groom because their hair does help to insulate them from the heat as well as the cold. 

My Schnauzer/Poodles have no undercoat and they risk sunburn amongst other extremes if I clip them too short. Then I must wear a t-shirt on them if they are outside in the sun for any length of time and a sweater or coat in the fall and winter.

This is all just my opinion though. I am not a real groomer! Lol! I just do a fairly decent job after 6 years of practice! Lol! Maybe one of the "real groomers" on the board will stop by ........ they have helped me out tremendously!

Never-the-less ... your pup is precious!!!


----------



## Knwilliams (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you!

Is it possible for her to get a wire coat? She is only yorkie and miniature pinscher, but her hair honsetly isn't silky at all. I wash her every two weeks because it gets greasy and yucky, but a friend who has two shelties told me I could start using a spray bottle with a little bit of conditioner in it to spray her down with to avoid bathing her so often.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

IMHO ... depending on what her mix is ... she could get wire hair ... if she has any wire haired breed in there somewhere? They also make a dry shampoo for dogs that I have used before. It is a foam that you rub in and just towel dry and brush out.

I personally have bathed my Schnauzer/Poodles every two weeks for almost 6 years now without any ill effects ... but every dog is different. I bathe Abbylynn only every 3-6 months due to her breed and she had some dry skin issues as a pup. 

Personally I think a good dog shampoo is what the groomers are probably going to suggest.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

No, she will not get wire hair in the sense that it will be handstripp-able. She can be clipped. She is not doublecoated, so there is no insulating factor. If you think she is hot, have her clipped shorter, and see if it helps or not. The sooner you have her professionally groomed the better. TOO many people wait until the dog is a year or even older, and NEEDS professional help, then get mad when the groomer cant work a miracle on a scared, wiggly and uncooperative dog. Even if you just want no length taken off of her, professional groomers can just bathe, dry, comb out, clean up hair by the eyes, potty areas, feet etc. You can bath her at home weekly if you want, not going to hurt a thing. Use a pet shampoo, and be sure its all rinsed. Show dogs are bathed multiple times a week and look at their coats. Its a myth that you can overbathe.


----------

